# Courier for pallet delivery from Poland?



## Franzpan (Mar 2, 2009)

Can anyone advise me on arranging a pallet collection from Poland and delivery to Northern Ireland?

I have no experience of this whatsoever, I have googled it which is giving me quotations of between £250-£500. 

Ideally though I'd like to use a well known company with a great reputation before I part with my money 

Any advice or recommendations would be appreciated!


----------



## lowejackson (Feb 23, 2006)

When I shipped a package to France recently I used Parcelmonkey, I don't know if they do pallets but it might be worth a look. For my package, parcelmonkey were the cheapest by quite a margin


----------



## timg147 (Dec 24, 2011)

Transglobal express are worth a try

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------

